# Your daily commute



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

I was wondering, how you guys go to work, do you use a car, train, subway, bicycle or anything else? And why? Do you experience a lot of traffic jams? If possible, show a map 

Well, i start. My commute is about 9 - 12km, depening on route. I live in a city of 115.000, and the city attracts commuters up to 40 kilometers away. The A28 bridge in Zwolle is the second busiest road outside of the Randstad. 

I do not use a motorway to reach work. On the map shown below, i usually take the red route, which is 9km. This takes about 30 minutes by car in rushhour. Average speed: 18km/h. The section near downtown is very congested, it has a small roundabout which can't take rushhour traffic. 
The green route is via the eastern ringroad, it has 2x2 lanes, but it is dotted with traffic lights and often congested, because of large office parks and a major hospital along it's route.
The Yellow route is via the southern ringroad, and is also 2x2 lanes, but the vicinity of a large office park and a college/university dependency causes major congestion here. With 50.000 AADT it's the busiest non-motorway in Zwolle. However, i will try that route too.









This is the most congested part of my current route. To the left is downtown and the route goes through an old neighborhood, with a lot of pre-war housing. The roundabout is unable to handle all traffic from the southern downtown area (including a major hospital, schools and the provincial government building), and from my route, from industrial area Marslanden, the largest in the province, employing over 30.000 people.


----------



## keber (Nov 8, 2006)

I walk for 15 minutes. No problems with congestions and parking.:cheers:


----------



## snupix (Apr 27, 2005)

(Un)fortunately only walking, although I'm a fan of public transport


----------



## iampuking (Mar 10, 2007)

I live in London and I get the bus to Kilburn tube station:










Jubilee line to Green Park and then the Victoria line to Pimlico:


----------



## phattonez (Sep 14, 2006)

I walk downhill then uphill to get to class, and then I walk downhill and uphill again to get back to my dorm. Whenever I go bowling, either my brother picks me up or I take the bus.


----------



## czm3 (Dec 4, 2004)

I work from home for the most part, so the worst congestion I ever encounter is the dog sitting in my bedroom doorway.


----------



## Rebasepoiss (Jan 6, 2007)

I live 9km from the centre. By bus it takes me around 20-25 minutes in the morning to get there.


----------



## philvia (Jun 22, 2006)

czm3 said:


> I work from home for the most part, so the worst congestion I ever encounter is the dog sitting in my bedroom doorway.


LOL
if you dont mind me asking.. what do you do? 

anyways, i walk to school about 10 minutes and sometimes walk to work... about 5 minutes. Usually though i borrow my moms car to go to work cause i'm usually running late haha :lol:


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Rebasepoiss said:


> I live 9km from the centre. By bus it takes me around 20-25 minutes in the morning to get there.


That's quite fast.

the bus system of Zwolle is kind of slow, it takes 25 minutes to reach central station, 6km away from my home. Taking the bus, it would cost me a commuting time of 1 hour and 20 minutes, unacceptable to me.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

I live in the Nordwest district in Copenhagen and work downtown - I usually take the bus - it takes about 25min

Rute









Bus 5A ( we just got brand new buses on the line - haven't taken any pics yet )


----------



## Rebasepoiss (Jan 6, 2007)

Chriszwolle said:


> That's quite fast.
> 
> the bus system of Zwolle is kind of slow, it takes 25 minutes to reach central station, 6km away from my home. Taking the bus, it would cost me a commuting time of 1 hour and 20 minutes, unacceptable to me.


BTW it takes 5-10 minutes longer to reach the centre by car than by bus.


----------



## czm3 (Dec 4, 2004)

philvia said:


> LOL
> if you dont mind me asking.. what do you do?


For the most part, I manage bond portfolios, but I also help administer (with partners) a manufacture that produces specialty car parts. Yeah, I know the two are completely unrelated....


----------



## Blijdorp (Oct 18, 2005)

I bike to work it's 4.1KM and about 12-15 minutes


----------



## pmaciej7 (Oct 2, 2007)

Ok, I live in Szczecin and work in Goleniów. 
By car it's 42 km and it takes ~35-40 minutes. Cost = 16 PLN = ~4 €
Take look at the picture:








Pink route, then A6 motorway and S3/6 expressway, and then again pink route to Goleniów.

Sometimes, when i don't need to hurry or i don't want to drive (sometimes even i am not in a mood for driving), i take a tram to main railway/bus station and then by train or by bus to Goleniów and 3 minutes walk from railway/bus station. It takes ~1.10 - 1.15. Cost 14,50 PLN. 

Good point of combined travel is, that i can have a snooze or read a book. 
Good point of travel by car is that i can take some pictures for SSC users


----------



## RawLee (Jul 9, 2007)

My commute:
Red is where I take the bus,route is ~15min
Blue is metro,its around ~7-8min, in every 2:30
Green is tram,thats ~5 min long,comes ~5min usually
Red again(optional)bus,~1min,if bus comes instantly,else its max 4 min waiting
Yellow is where I walk,thats ~5 min. If I walk the red before the yellow too,then thats ~8-10 min.


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

I'm lucky, b/c roads I can use (and it's even the shortest route) aren't congested even in rush hours. So my 4 km take me only 10 minutes by car (hm, why's that just 24 km/h, when it feels much faster). There's one exception in rush hours though: after closing a bridge a couple of years ago, there's just one bridge left for my whole neighborhood, so I need 10-15 minutes for it alone (in rushhours, but I don't wake up so early ). By bus, it takes me half an hour outside rush hours and 1 hour in rush hours.


----------



## pmaciej7 (Oct 2, 2007)

Ughhh!! I hate my home computer!! I can't edit my post!!

Only one intersection (left turn, close to number 12 on the map) sometimes causes problems, and i have to wait up to 5 minutes.


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

Blue line: To school, commute by car, takes about 20 min (as high as 45 min during rush hour). Parking is free, but it's sometimes a bitch to find. A bus takes over 1 hour because of transfers.

Black line: To work, I usually take the bus to avoid high parking fees ($25/day), usually takes 15 minutes by bus (*30 *min during rush hour) and 10 min using a car off-peak. I don't take the car often when going downtown.


----------



## TheCat (Apr 21, 2006)

I commute to the university, from the border between Toronto and its northern suburbs to the heart of downtown, a 19km trip overall. There are several options.

*Most common coming down:*
Red line by bus, ~4km, 10-15 minutes + 5 minutes waiting
Light blue/purplish line by subway, ~15km, 35 minutes, virtually no waiting (trains every 1 minute or so)
Magenta line by streetcar/tram, ~5 minutes + 5 waiting, sometimes replaced by walking (10 minutes) if wait is too long​
*Most common going back up (home):*
Blue + Light blue/purplish line by subway, adds about 7-10 minutes compared to using the streetcar/tram, but I get a seat in the subway, as opposed to boarding at the station on the right side (no seat)
Red line by bus, usually takes a little longer than in the morning because of rush hour​
*Alternative route (uncommon):*
Brown line by car, ~6km, 15-20 minutes depending on traffic, free parking with a monthly metropass, but I have to get there early to get a spot
Green line by subway, ~12km, 20-25 minutes (this side of the subway line is less busy)
Walking about 5 minutes​


----------



## Stifler (Apr 11, 2006)

I have 4 options to reach my university.

*Option1: Direct bus*
Time:40 min.
Frequency: only 4 per day.
Fare: 1€

*Option2: Intercity bus + city bus*
Time: 30min + wait for the 2nd bus + 15 min.
Frequency: each 30 min the 1st one and each 20min the 2nd one.
Fare: 1€

*Option3: Commuter train + city bus*
Time: 45 min + wait for the bus + 15 min.
Frequency: each hour the train, each 20 min the bus.
Fare: 1€

*Option4: Car (25 km of motorway)*
Time: 25 min.









If the timetable of the first option doesn't fit with my classes I go by car (with a classmate to share the petrol expenditure).


----------



## Rebasepoiss (Jan 6, 2007)

I used to see every day and still sometimes see an Audi 80 with Dutch number plates from the bus. I'm sure there are lots of other cars I see quite often, but that one just stood out from the others.


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

I often see the same Mercedes with Liberian plates.


----------



## pmaciej7 (Oct 2, 2007)

CborG said:


> But then my day on the dutch roads begins. I'm a taxi driver. Fortunately i drive a nice comfortable car


Do you like private driving? Or your job discourages you from driving? I ask that question, because driving is not my job, but i have to drive every day the same route, and sometimes i hate car, road and everyone around.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

I love to drive, however traffic jams aren't that pleasant, and i always try to avoid them, but that's like impossible in my country. Usually, every route is jammed hno:


----------



## CborG (Dec 2, 2003)

pmaciej7 said:


> Do you like private driving? Or your job discourages you from driving? I ask that question, because driving is not my job, but i have to drive every day the same route, and sometimes i hate car, road and everyone around.


I love to drive, it's really a hobby of mine, wheiter i'm at work or drive privately. What i like about it is the freedom to go your own way and see new things. But if i had to drive the same route every day it wouldn't be that much fun and i would get irritated too.


----------



## Ballota (Oct 24, 2005)

When I went to highschool, I used a bus (5.5km ride) and walked another extra 1km:









But now I have a rare luck to live right next to the university campus...so I walk there for some 10-15min:









:cheers:

--------------

One of my friends isn't so lucky! 

He lives in Slatine...on the island of Čiovo.
This is an one hour, 36km bus ride to the city center:









And then, from the center, he has to take another bus, and ride for some 5km to coledge.

He has to get up at 5.30am, if he wants to come to school in 8am. :nuts:
Damn... :lol:


----------



## spotila (Oct 29, 2004)

My commute at the moment is a 9 minute walk :~D


----------



## gladisimo (Dec 11, 2006)

About 35 miles, 45 minutes by car, if I'm in a hurry

Or I'll go to Millbrae and take BART, which takes about 90 minutes

Still cheaper than living at school...


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Isn't the Nimitz Freeway jammed often? Or in the other direction?


----------



## gladisimo (Dec 11, 2006)

Correction to the map, I just noticed, I usually go by 24 and through MLK, less traffic than trying to wrestle through 80/580. 

Oop, never mind, the Nimitz is the 880

The 880 is not too bad compared to the 101, there's USUALLY no complete gridlock. And you don't have to get through the Bay Bridge 

As for my daily commute, I routinely get held up at the 92 880 interchange for about 5 minutes, but other than that, its usually not bad through 880 and 24. Through the section right before downtown Oakland is occasionally a trouble spot. I might get held up here and there, but usually no more than 15 minutes. 

BART gets delayed a lot too, usually 10-15 minutes once every week or couple weeks.


----------



## Booze (Jun 19, 2003)

Ups, repeated


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

That's Málaga. I heard traffic is crazy there.


----------



## Booze (Jun 19, 2003)

My commuter trip depends on the season. In winter time I live at the centre of the island, and in summer time I live by the sea. So I live either 32Km away from my Job or I live 55Km away and I have to cross the island of *Mallorca*.










Some pictures of my way back from work. Once I'me out from Palma, this is my route:













































































































In winter time, I take this exit. Pavement has been changed since the original's one quality wasn't good enough.




































































































Last year graffitis werent there hno:


----------



## Booze (Jun 19, 2003)

I forgot to mention: In winter time it takes me 40 - 45 minutes to get to my job, it's pretty annoying since I have to cross Palma and Ma 20's congestion is really unberable. Instead, I go through the city centre avenues which is way faster. The worst thing is that I have to leave at 7.05 from my garage in order to arrive at job at 07.45 (I have to wait then until 08.00). If I leave at 07.10 I would be late for sure since the road gets congested at that time frame.

Last summer time I worked in Palma too, but closer from the highway I take, so It took me the same time though I made 22 Km more! I just don't know how long it will take me the next summer.



Chriszwolle said:


> That's Málaga. I heard traffic is crazy there.


No, it's Mallorca. Málaga roads begin with M*A*, while Mallorca ones begin with M*a*. But traffic over here is crazy too 

Sorry I accidentally pressed the submit button while I was editing ^_^


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Okay, the Ma prefix caught me then  All those damn prefixes  How many of them are there actually? Must be in the hundreds, not very clear to foreigners.


----------



## Booze (Jun 19, 2003)

I just don't now. Since I live on an island, I only see Mallorca prefix :lol:

But I'd say every province, or island, has it's own prefix. So that would be arround 60 prefixes.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

A lot of congestion again this afternoon. 

White dot = Roundabout which can't handle the traffic
Red = congested (slow to jammed)
Green = free flow










The northern section becomes more and more jammed. I live in a new urban sprawl section which grows every day. It has 15.000 inhabitants now, and is already very congested, and the plans are to grow to 40.000, but no relief for traffic.


----------



## Booze (Jun 19, 2003)

Why dont they build circle or tangential roads surrounding cities in many parts of Europe?


----------



## RawLee (Jul 9, 2007)

^^Like where?


----------



## pmaciej7 (Oct 2, 2007)

I met one girl, she told me, she wakes up at 5am and comes to work at 8am. Her commute is 5 min walk, 10 min by tram, 1.30 by train, 20 min by ferry(!!) and 10 min walk. Can you believe that?


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

^No I used to go by a bus that took another route - that route was 25 min, but I also had to walk to the bus and wait for it and all that..

There is a bus going almost the same route I now drive, but it's an express bus so it only goes every 20min ( the other line goes every 4-7min ) - on the plus side it do it almost as fast as I do ( 15min ) on the downside the schedule never mathed with my meeting or off time so instead of waiting at a bus stop I prefered to use the other line even if ment wasting a couple mins..

Neither a problem anymore


----------



## muc (Sep 29, 2005)

I live in Munich and work in Freising (Germany).










Driving distance is about 30km and usually takes me about 30min from door to door by car.

Luckily it's not really far from my appartment to the autobahn A9 so I don't have to deal much with inner city trafic. The A9 north of Munich is probably one of the busiest highways in Germany and I can see the traffic jam every day - going the oppisite direction.  That's the advantage of living in the city and working outside, opposed to what most people do.

Usually I don't have any real traffic jams at all on my way. Going out the first stretch of the A9 is usually crowded but flowing, 80km/h in the beginning up to 120km/h at the junction with A99 (adaptive electronic speed limit signs everywhere around Munich). After that the autobahn widens to 4 lanes in either direction and it's nice driving, usually without speed limit after Garching (I drive up to 200km/h where sensibly possible).

The A92 is 3 lanes between Eching and the airport and usually allows up to 120km/h. After the airport it's just 2 lanes but very little traffic which means no speed limit again. 

Public transport isn't very convenient for me as it would take 1 hour - twice the time. With U/S Bahn I have to change trains 2 times and then into bus in Freising. That's an option after an afterwork party involving alcohol or in case the car isn't availabe but not something I would like to do on a daily basis.


----------



## TheCat (Apr 21, 2006)

^^ These commute times seem amazingly fast to me. I live on the northern border between Toronto and the suburbs, and commute to my university in downtown Toronto everyday.

The distance is about 20 km. I usually take public transportation (bus -> subway -> tram/walking), and on average it takes about 1 hour, and during rush hour usually 10-15 minutes more because the subway gets delayed due to congestion on the line (many of our subway stations are close to each other compared to other cities in the world). Luckily, because I am now completing my 3rd year, I was able to create a schedule where I usually avoid rush hour (class starts around 11-12). But when I was beginning my studies, all classes began at 9 and I had to always go during rush hour.

If I drive to the subway station, I mostly gain convenience, but not much in speed, because in rush hour the main streets leading to the station are congested. Especially, it usually takes a very long time to perform an important left turn in one intersection, because many cars turn to this road, which also leads to the closest east-west motorway in the city.

This 1 hour or so seems much worse than, for example, the commute described by Dinivan (1 hour 20 minutes for 40-45 km, also using different methods of public transportation).

The commute described by muc (30 minutes for 30 km, door to door) is also very short. Of course, I guess his advantage is that he lives and works near the motorway, which makes a big difference. However, the main eastern motorway that goes into downtown Toronto from the north (Don Valley Parkway) is usually so badly jammed during rush hour, that it can take over 1 hour.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

My commute is by route 68 (Howick and Eastern) bus in Auckland from my house to the Medical School at Auckland University. This bus route might not exist in this form any more as it might be axed by crazy politicans... It isn't much quicker to drive as you get stuck in the same sort of traffic and then you have to pay up to $30 a day to park. It's nutty.

Bus:
Peak hour: 1hr 30 mins to travel 25.27km. 
Off-Peak: 1hr - 1hr 15mins to travel 25.27km.


----------



## city_thing (May 25, 2006)

That's quite the distance Svartmetall


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

^^ Especially in time.

1,5 hour for 25km is like 16,7 km/h on average.


----------



## SEQ92 (Jul 14, 2006)

Here is my commute, all 14.63km of it:









First, I take the car from home (next to the river where all the lines end) and am driven to school (bus services are really bad in the morning) and that trip takes 20mins, then I take one bus from school to the city, walk 100m down Adelaide St and then take the 197 home, the trip on the 197 usually takes around 20mins just to do 3km (2.5km as the crow flies. It takes so long because the traffic lights are slow, and it has 15 (yes, fifteen) bus stops to stop at between the city and my stop) and then I get off the bus and walk 500m home.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Chriszwolle said:


> ^^ Especially in time.
> 
> 1,5 hour for 25km is like 16,7 km/h on average.


This is why I say that people in Europe don't realise how good they have it with public transit. You guys often use the excuse of "it doesn't quite go where I want it to" or "It's not convenient enough". But trust me, you've not seen anything yet! Perhaps a stint of living in a country with poor provision for PT would make all of you appreciate it more because it helps to contribute to less congested roads too meaning a quicker journey time for both modes, PT and private.


----------



## muc (Sep 29, 2005)

The "trick" in my case is that I am going against the flow. Outbound in the morning and inbound in the evening. So I usually don't get stuck in any heavy traffic at all.

Going the other direction would take at least twice the time.


----------



## Mateusz (Feb 14, 2007)

So, I'm going to College in Barnsley by bus. For exmaple in Saturday morning about 8 AM it takes about 15 minutes, when you go at 4 or 5 PM in Monday or other working day it takes about 40, even 45 minutes  Oh and I'm going on foot from Interchange to College, it takes about 4 minutes :nuts: And the total lenght is about 7 kilometres


----------



## I-275westcoastfl (Feb 15, 2005)

My daily commute is done almost fully by car, the first one is to school, second to one job, third to another. They start from outside my neighborhood.

To school(about 5 miles one way)









To jobs (about 6+ miles one way)


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

^Wouldn't that diagonal "State Road 590" be a short cut compared to the route on the map?


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Maybe it has more traffic lights or a lower speed limit.


----------



## X236K (Mar 3, 2007)

This is my:

1.4 km, on foot in 15 minutes


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

My not-daily-at-all "commute" in Berne, Switzerland:


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

X236K said:


> This is my:
> 
> 1.4 km, on foot in 15 minutes
> 
> http://i188.photobucket.com/albums/z244/ptalas/commute.jpg


What about a bicycle? That reduces your time to 3 or 4 minutes. And it's very cheap.


----------



## X236K (Mar 3, 2007)

Chriszwolle said:


> What about a bicycle? That reduces your time to 3 or 4 minutes. And it's very cheap.


Sometimes... but I prefer to walk not to get sweat


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

I don't mean the tour the france like stuff 

In the Netherlands, it's very usual to use your bike, while nobody gets sweat. Unless it's 35 degrees and high humidity.


----------



## X236K (Mar 3, 2007)

Chriszwolle said:


> I don't mean the tour the france like stuff
> 
> In the Netherlands, it's very usual to use your bike, while nobody gets sweat. Unless it's 35 degrees and high humidity.


My city is not biker-friendly. This is still one of the differencies between West end East. The city needs to invest into another stuff - Ostrava is 3rd biggest city in CZ but there's no highway connection yet.


----------



## Booze (Jun 19, 2003)

Since last Thursday my daily commute is a 5 minutes, 500 meters, walk :nocrook:

I'm very happy as I save 90 minutes in transportation every single day, 100€ in oil every month, and I am a respectfull sustainable person


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

I hope to move closer to work at the end of this year. That means i don't have to drive in traffic jams, but take my bike to work  (or the car when it rains  )


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

@ 1000city: awesome stuff.  I know the "Polski Fiat 125p", it's ugly (I hope it's not the one you miss so much :colgate, I'd rather have the "Warszawa".  What do you mean by dots?


----------



## 1000city (Sep 8, 2007)

Yes, Polski Fiat is the one I miss  For me it's a beautiful car - simple, elegant design, perfect proportions. But of course it's the matter of personal taste. Warszawa is another polish car I adore and probably I'm gonna get one in the future, when I could afford owning two cars, as it's my "childhood's dream". As for Polski Fiat 125p I guess You know this type, as it was assembled in former Yugoslavia:









I still don't think it's ugly, but it's also not stylish as older types (plastic rubbish inside and out). I had one of first assembled, like this one (just that mine was ivory with red inerior):




































By dots I mean... dots :lol: Check first shot in my previous post precisely :cheers:

EDITED: OMG, I forgot to place this shot :lol: - sorry, now it's there :cheers:


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Yeah, now it's better.  Wow, whole collection on one picture. How did you recognize so many of them? They are so small. Oh, and yes, I remember Polski Fiat 125p.  I just thought it was Lada.  I thought the only Polski Fiat was Maluch.


----------



## 1000city (Sep 8, 2007)

Polski Fiat 126p, Maluch, was "Mały (small) Fiat"
Polski Fiat 125p was "Duży (big) Fiat"

History of Fiat production in Poland reaches 1920s, so there are many "Polski Fiat" models, but those two were the most popular, and send on many foreign markets.

"How did you recognize so many of them?" - well, as I said I'm an enthusiast :banana:


----------



## X236K (Mar 3, 2007)

I'm going to move so my daily commute will take more time 

6,5 km by car, 4 km by bike (just 10 minutes):


----------



## Alex Von Königsberg (Jan 28, 2007)

Those Polski Fiat 125p look a lot like ВАЗ-2103 (Лада). The Russian assembly line of Ladas started with Ваз-2101 ("копейка") which was an exact copy of Fiat 124R and was rather a reliable car for that time. But then, Soviet engineers started to re-develop this line naming new models in a consecutive order: 2102, 2103, etc. Since that time, Ladas officially became a piece of crap and a laughing stock of the entire civilised world :lol: 

Ваз-2103









I saw Fiat 124 in Sacramento twice and was almost sure they were Lada until getting close enough to see Fiat logo.


----------



## Timon91 (Feb 9, 2008)

It takes me about 55 mins to get to my school by bike.
When the weather is too bad I go by bus, which takes about 35 mins, but it is often too late...


----------



## TheCat (Apr 21, 2006)

Alex Von Königsberg said:


> Those Polski Fiat 125p look a lot like ВАЗ-2103 (Лада). The Russian assembly line of Ladas started with Ваз-2101 ("копейка") which was an exact copy of Fiat 124R and was rather a reliable car for that time. But then, Soviet engineers started to re-develop this line naming new models in a consecutive order: 2102, 2103, etc. Since that time, Ladas officially became a piece of crap and a laughing stock of the entire civilised world :lol:
> 
> Ваз-2103
> 
> I saw Fiat 124 in Sacramento twice and was almost sure they were Lada until getting close enough to see Fiat logo.


lol there is actually a Lada building on my street in Toronto (i.e. a commercial building that bears a big "Lada" sign), once selling Lada Nivas, although as far as I know they are no longer being sold, since like 1997 (according to Wikipedia).


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Alex Von Königsberg said:


>


18 years ago we also had it. :hammer: Actually it was Lada 1600, I think.


----------



## Bartolo (Sep 20, 2004)

my current commute is from the west end of Dundas, ON to north of downtown Hamilton. Takes about 45 mins depending on how fast my first bus gets me to downtown.


----------



## Mateusz (Feb 14, 2007)

So, I captured pictures of my commute, road part which is most intresting here  I had comfortable view because I was at the front of the top of doubledecker bus. Sorry for quality of pictures, it was taken by my mobile phone and it was my first expirience in taking pictures of roads  Enjoy :cheers:









We start. Road A633, Wombwell Lane.





















































































































Stairfoot Roundabout, we join road A635.



















































































































































































































































And new Interchange, opened in April '07


----------



## TheCat (Apr 21, 2006)

^^ Cool pictures. I've always wondered, what do the zig-zag lane markings mean in Britain?

Examples in these pictures:
http://lh3.google.co.uk/mateuszw90/R7LDiVVrC0I/AAAAAAAAAEQ/Y9U0nkRhFcU/DSC00163.JPG
http://lh6.google.co.uk/mateuszw90/R7LDtFVrC_I/AAAAAAAAAFo/I5Yg1-F5zIs/DSC00174.JPG


----------



## Jeroen669 (Nov 29, 2006)

In the Netherlands they mean something like: be careful, dangerous situation ahead.


----------



## KIWIKAAS (May 13, 2003)

In the UK the zig zags mean there is a pedrestrian crossing.


----------



## josema_call (May 14, 2007)

Mateo, I thaught that Alhambra was placed in GRanada (Spain), not in Manchester area


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Alhambra exists in many countries. Los Angeles has a suburb named Alhambra


----------



## Alex Von Königsberg (Jan 28, 2007)

Sacramento has Alhambra Blvd that runs parallel to Business-80 in downtown area


----------



## TheCat (Apr 21, 2006)

KIWIKAAS said:


> In the UK the zig zags mean there is a pedrestrian crossing.


Thanks for clarifying .


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

This will be my commuter route from October. I can take my bicycle since it's only 2,5 km, that's like 8 - 10 minutes, saves me up to half an hour one way


----------



## Booze (Jun 19, 2003)

Chriszwolle said:


> Alhambra exists in many countries. Los Angeles has a suburb named Alhambra


Alhambra it's not a town but a palace-monument


----------



## Cicerón (May 15, 2006)

^^ Yes, but there are some places called Alhambra (probably named after that palace).


----------



## ScraperDude (Sep 15, 2002)

I thought I would revive this thread as I recently moved to the country but kept my current job and for the first time have a long commute and am curious, knowing i'm not the only one. I moved 74 miles south of the city and kept my same job in a northwest suburb, so my one way commute in is 92 miles (148km). 
I leave at 5am and get to my office around 6:50am I miss the bulk of morning rush due to leaving early and my evening commute I leave at 3pm and arrive home at about 4:45pm. when I lived within the same city my one way commute was about an hour each way and was 27 miles (43.5km) one way. 

So I really have increased my one way commute by about 45 minutes. Which I find tolerable for the peace and space I now have.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

That's a pretty long commute, you're probably in the top 5% longest daily commutes. 

Such long commutes are - perhaps surprisingly - relatively common in the Netherlands. For many people who have temporary postings and work on a "per project basis", almost the entire country is considered commutable. 

The biggest downside of such a long distance commute is the high cost of both fuel and vehicle wear and tear, especially if you don't drive a company car.


----------



## g.spinoza (Jul 21, 2010)

^^ The biggest downside of such a long distance commute is leaving home at 5 AM.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

I wouldn't prefer a 5 a.m. commute, but for some people it's not a big deal. I have family who are truck drivers (domestic trips only) and often start at 4 or 5 a.m. without having to commute very far. 

In some urban areas like New York, San Francisco or Los Angeles a 5 a.m. commute is the only way to cover some distance before the daily gridlock begins. Some bottlenecks are already severely congested by 6 a.m.


----------



## Rebasepoiss (Jan 6, 2007)

I have a commute that's 25 km one-way and I'd consider that quite long already :lol: That being said, I actually commute from relatively close to the city centre to a satellite town next to Tallinn.

Driving roughly 1,100 km a month just in terms of commuting is a big cost for me, actually, at around €115 only for fuel.


----------



## riiga (Nov 2, 2009)

My commute is just short of 4 km and takes ~12 minutes either by car+walking or by bike. I've gotten lazy and take the car almost always. On the other hand I enjoy driving. There's not much congestion in my city, so at most I will be delayed by 5 min if traffic is heavy.


----------



## Des (Nov 10, 2005)

About 5 seconds from bed to desk


----------



## ScraperDude (Sep 15, 2002)

ChrisZwolle said:


> That's a pretty long commute, you're probably in the top 5% longest daily commutes.
> 
> Such long commutes are - perhaps surprisingly - relatively common in the Netherlands. For many people who have temporary postings and work on a "per project basis", almost the entire country is considered commutable.
> 
> The biggest downside of such a long distance commute is the high cost of both fuel and vehicle wear and tear, especially if you don't drive a company car.


You're correct about the downside. 
I average about 22 miles per gallon in fuel. Round trip costs about 16$ in fuel last time I did the calculation based on the price of fuel. Iif i set the cruise control, I am using just slightly more fuel than the stop and go gridlock of Columbus. 
No tolls are involved but some of the drive is not expressway and there are stretches of traffic lights in 3 smaller cities (which all need bypassed in my opinion) They are Circelville, Ohio - Waverly, Ohio and Piketon, Ohio. The stretch of US 23 from the Columbus South Outerbelt 270 to Circleville has a few traffic lights but the traffic volume is heavy on that stretch and I think MORPC (mid Ohio Regional Planning Commission)has recommended it being converted to freeway controlled access in the future. 

The upside is I have kept my "big city" salary and moved to an extremely affordable country setting. I have cut my living expenses by 2/3.

Another downside though, is High speed Internet is not available.. AT ALL. Phone lines exist and I could get dial-up service but wouldn't be able to do actual work to telecommute. Surprisingly large portions of the United States, high speed internet is not available.


----------



## ScraperDude (Sep 15, 2002)

g.spinoza said:


> ^^ The biggest downside of such a long distance commute is leaving home at 5 AM.


I used to leave at 6am in the city to arrive at work at 7am so it's not too terrible of an adjustment. Just can't stay up late watching tv or playing video games


----------



## MattiG (Feb 11, 2011)

My commuting varies a lot from day to another

1) Breakfast table to home office five meters
2) Home to office about 20 km, about 20 minutes
3) Home to my wife's office to office about 30 km, about 35 minutes (She saves 40 minutes of 60 minutes over public transport. We have a brand new underground which doubled the commuting time.)
4) Home to my client's office anything


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Wow, what an old thread. Well, my commute is 5 minutes by car. :cheers:


----------



## verreme (May 16, 2012)

I now commute by public transport and it takes me 45 minutes to get to work; 15 of them are on foot which I find both pleasant and healthy. I used to have long car commutes though, and I always woke up earlier in order to avoid traffic. However I never liked to drive the same road every day. It was too monotonous and congestion was a catalyst for my anxiety.

My best commute by car was the one involving this drive:






You can see that the road was so bumpy that the camera fell off the windshield several times. But oh boy was it fun. The one-lane road between 3:25 and 9:50 worked as a one-way facility -in the morning, everyone was heading south and in the evening we all drove northbound. So you never had to stop to yield at oncoming traffic. Plus there was the awesome Aqueduc de Roquefavour (1:22), a drive through a canyon next to an abandoned rail station and wacky TGV viaduct. A 10-minute expressway drive helped cool the brakes . Much unfortunately, the job was crap and I ended up quitting.


----------



## renroz (Feb 21, 2016)

It depends of my workingplace/appointments. But I'm a happy biker, 20minutes/30minutes tops.


----------



## Jschmuck (May 27, 2008)

My current commute is about 200ft. The only traffic I might experience is elevator traffic, so I take the stairs. I work at the condominium complex I live in.

I used to drive tractor-trailer for a living, commuting 5 miles one-way once every 2 weeks to that job, then driving 550mi a day on average for the job.


----------

